# Cache Valley Turkey help



## Utahstate70 (Apr 8, 2015)

First year hunting turkey. Just wanting to know some areas to start flashing so I am prepped for my first Tom. If you can give exact navigation coordinates from Google maps that would be even better. Thanks community.


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

Hahaha hahaha lol


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hahaha! I will even do ya one better, just let me know the day you want to go hunting and I will take vacation from work, I will pick you up and have breakfast ready for you in the truck. We will go to my secret spot and I will call the bird in for you, and will even clean and cook it for you afterwards! Sound like a deal?!


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

bigdaddy, id pay for all that minus the cleaning and cooking, i enjoy that part myself haha


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Utahstate70 said:


> First year hunting turkey. Just wanting to know some areas to start flashing so I am prepped for my first Tom. If you can give exact navigation coordinates from Google maps that would be even better. Thanks community.


I generally just set up a decoy and call for the turkeys. I haven't heard of flashing as a viable hunting strategy. I don't imagine the other people in the woods with you would appreciate it much.......:shock:


----------



## Utahstate70 (Apr 8, 2015)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> Hahaha! I will even do ya one better, just let me know the day you want to go hunting and I will take vacation from work, I will pick you up and have breakfast ready for you in the truck. We will go to my secret spot and I will call the bird in for you, and will even clean and cook it for you afterwards! Sound like a deal?!


Cool. You must be a great dad. Anyways I just would like some advice on what location to maybe start from.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Utahstate70 said:


> Cool. You must be a great dad. Anyways I just would like some advice on what location to maybe start from.


I've gotten mad at guys before who ripped someone a new one for asking for information, but the way you asked for gps coordinates is going to rub pretty much anyone on here the wrong way. I wish you good luck on your hunt, but sadly don't know anything about the turkeys in Cache Valley.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Kwalk3 said:


> I've gotten mad at guys before who ripped someone a new one for asking for information, but the way you asked for gps coordinates is going to rub pretty much anyone on here the wrong way. I wish you good luck on your hunt, but sadly don't know anything about the turkeys in Cache Valley.


I didn't rip him a new one  Its just always kinda funny when someone makes a post like that as their very first post. Kinda smells like a troll. But in all honesty, if the dude needs some pointers on where to find turkeys up here in the Cache unit, I can totally give him some direction!


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> bigdaddy, id pay for all that minus the cleaning and cooking, i enjoy that part myself haha


Its all or nothing man! You gotta eat my cooking whether you like it or not! Haha!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

bigdaddyx4 said:


> I didn't rip him a new one  Its just always kinda funny when someone makes a post like that as their very first post. Kinda smells like a troll. But in all honesty, if the dude needs some pointers on where to find turkeys up here in the Cache unit, I can totally give him some direction!


I know you didnt..... But if he's serious about map coordinates someone might. I smell a troll too. Asking for advice is fine, but the attitude here seems a little too entitled. I'm all for helping someone out though. Makes it fun if they find success and share it with you.....


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

well I've posted 90ish posts so I'm not a troll right? and I've tossed the idea around about getting into turkey hunting up here. especially since overtime i leave the valley going south, theres 200+ turkeys on the left side of the highway right before you enter the canyon. so if you do have any pointers at all, i would appreciate them whether Utahstate70 is a troll or not, although i don't think he is.:mrgreen:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Jmgardner said:


> well I've posted 90ish posts so I'm not a troll right? and I've tossed the idea around about getting into turkey hunting up here. especially since overtime i leave the valley going south, theres 200+ turkeys on the left side of the highway right before you enter the canyon. so if you do have any pointers at all, i would appreciate them whether Utahstate70 is a troll or not, although i don't think he is.:mrgreen:


Haha. You are definitely not. If I knew anything about the cache valley turkeys I'd love to help out. My experience is a little further south.


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> well I've posted 90ish posts so I'm not a troll right? and I've tossed the idea around about getting into turkey hunting up here. especially since overtime i leave the valley going south, theres 200+ turkeys on the left side of the highway right before you enter the canyon. so if you do have any pointers at all, i would appreciate them whether Utahstate70 is a troll or not, although i don't think he is.:mrgreen:


No, I do not think you are a troll! I am still a little skeptical of the original poster though... :-? 
As far as the turkeys on the east side of the highway as you leave the valley, they are all on private land, so there is no way to hunt them. There are plenty of other opportunities in the valley though. Do you have a tag this year?


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i don't have an LE tag, no but i was under the impression i could still by a general season.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

You can still buy a gs tag. They are unlimited, and the hunt starts in may


----------



## bigdaddyx4 (Jan 11, 2008)

Jmgardner said:


> i don't have an LE tag, no but i was under the impression i could still by a general season.


Yes, you can still buy a GS tag. I plan on getting one for my daughter. Let me know if you end up getting a tag.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

Will do, thanks!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

Pretty much the entire West side of the cache valley has turkeys. (and plenty on the East side too)

They love that scrub oak... lace your boots up, and take a nice quite hike... they're really vocal right now.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

so I'm newish to the area and the valley is big. care to say west of which towns? thats specific enough without being too specific, right?


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

West of Mendon probably has the most access... Also west of wellsville has a good area with access.


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

sweet! ill have to convince the wife that we should take the dog hiking in the next couple of weeks. thanks manysteps! never killed a turkey before (hunting the hounds consumed most of my life) so ill have to post a huge thank you on here if I'm successful!


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

If I can get my kids' tags filled, I'll take you with me where I go... Not gonna give up that location to anyone until those three have killed


----------



## Jmgardner (Sep 17, 2014)

i wouldn't dare want you too, I'm hooked to hunting (my wife would say addicted) gotta take care of the youth first to make sure the tradition continues haha. but i would definitely appreciate the opportunity to join you. Hopefully maybe my rookie self can get one beforehand so you don't have to waste the effort on me haha


----------

